# Sketchup 'Maker Bench'



## KevM (13 Mar 2015)

An interesting community project using Sketchup to design a multi-purpose 'Maker Bench' that can be customised to suit a wide variety of users through 2 different heights and user customised tops. There's a Blog article introducing the project and models in the 3D warehouse


----------

